# I think my p's mated got blurry pics



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

there are alot of sacks of white dots all over my tank, I moved a p out this tank a week and a half ago so now there is just two in there. The only other fish in the tank is a pleco. What should I do?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They kind of look like snail eggs.
You have snails?


----------



## piranhajonathan (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope I don't have snails, what do p eggs look like?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i couldnt see what you mean but p eggs are orange and white only if they have a fungus

what size are your p's?


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

If they stay white then they are not fertile, and based off the pics it's too fuzy to say. If they dissappear in 2 days, let me know. Are there any piranha swimming in circles above them in or in that area? Do you notice if your reds have become darker in color???


----------

